
Ask HN: What is your favorite, “buy once and play forever game?” - turrini
In these days of pay-to-win, what is your favorite, good quality, buy once and play forever games?
======
jlangemeier
RPGs \- The original Fallout series (1, 2, Tactics) \- Morrowind/Oblivion \-
The original Deus Ex

RTS/TBS \- Civilization (any) \- Age of Empires II (now remastered on steam)
\- Rise of Nations

Roguelikes \- FTL \- Rogue Legacy

World Builders \- Sim City 3k \- Terreria/Minecraft

Fighters/Shooters/Hack-and-Slash \- Day of Defeat \- CS 1.6/CS Source

Puzzles \- Portal/Portal 2 \- Puzzle Quest

Great Cashdumps (They have TONS of DLC content) \- All games by Paradox
(Victoria, Hearts of Iron, EU, Stellaris)

------
mhh__
Kerbal Space Program. Any Civ Game. I suspect that I'll be playing Fallout 4
for a while, even though it's really not that good: There's something
distractingly immersive about wandering around the Commonwealth listening to
the radio. Similarly, Skyrim.

------
meri_dian
Rome: Total War

Bought it in 2004, still play it regularly.

------
pinewurst
Nethack

